
FaceBook doesnt allow reporting Adverts - ShipEasy
Why cant we report adverts of contriversial nature on Facebook?
Does FB copy check each publisher? 
I have seen multiple ads with smoking being glorified and one TV series is actually named as a ciggerate!
======
pr0ph3t
They review the adverts before being published.

